# Algone?? Have you tried this before?



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

Try Excel, It kills 100% of my hair algae in 2 weeks!

Good Look!


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

I do not recommend adding any products such as that to your tank. Inhabitants are often affected, especially shrimp, and some products are also bad for your plants. 

Having sufficient levels of CO2 will go far getting rid of your hair algae problem. Regulating lighting levels will also give you more room for error with your carbon dosing. 

I'm guessing that phoslock is a phosphate reducing agent? I wouldn't recommend it either, as your plants use phosphates. You should be adding this along with other macro and micro nutrients to your tank.

What are the specs on your tank (ie lighting and co2 levels, fertilization regime, etc)? This will help us diagnose your problem.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

lopez_316us said:


> Try Excel, It kills 100% of my hair algae in 2 weeks!
> 
> Good Look!


It can also kill shrimp!! 

Excel is a useful tool, but some plants and animals are sensitive to it, and could die from an overdose or potentially regular dosing.


----------



## Riley (Jan 24, 2006)

I have used Algone way back in the day. I think it worked pretty well but it doesnt solve the problem completely. It just sucks all the nutrients out of the water.

Algone is barley straw in tea bags basically.

If you want to use Algone, I would go pick up a brick of barley straw at your LFS and put it a little in a filter bag and run it through your filter.

I wouldnt use Excel either. I have used it and I *think* it killed my amandae tetras. 

As eyebeatbadgers says try to boost up your CO2 levels and that should be a big help in getting rid of your algae. I would also suggest cutting back your lights.


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> It can also kill shrimp!!
> 
> Excel is a useful tool, but some plants and animals are sensitive to it, and could die from an overdose or potentially regular dosing.



I didn't know about Excel could kill shrimp. But for the record I have 6 Wisker shrimp for about 6 month and they seem to do fine. Since I started to use Excel I haven't see any change on my fish, shrimp and plants. Actually, I have one sherry shrimp and he also is doing good. I originally got six but my Angel and Clown Loach eat them. The only one left is being REALLY LUCKY! I thing the angel and Clown haven't find him. Anyway, I just want you guys know for the record!


----------

